# Culhane lake campground



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Was it ever reopened after the Duck Lake fire?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Not as of yet


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks shametamer.


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Unless they closed it again, my son and I camped there last year


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

dafuzz89 said:


> Unless they closed it again, my son and I camped there last year


Thanks! 
Did you catch anything?


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Caught quite a few hammer handle Pike and a lot of panfish.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

dafuzz89 said:


> Caught quite a few hammer handle Pike and a lot of panfish.


Thanks
I might go there or somewhere in that area in August.


----------

